# Hope's Journey



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

As someone who suffers from depression and anxiety I am always looking for something calming. I also needed my "own thing" and something to take care of as my own...in fact right now I've been sitting watching my 4 betta family for about 30 minutes...just sitting and watching. I love having my bettas now! and I love being able to learn more about keeping them correctly so that they are happy and healthy and can THRIVE and not just survive.


Well I went to petco last night intending to replace a betta that had died. I looked and found a beautiful white boy and knew instantly that he would be mine. Upon second glance at the rack I found another white boy, a very sad looking one. His fins were torn and he looked very lethargic. After reading several rescue threads earlier in the day I knew I wanted to give this little guy a chance. Being a fish newbie we prepared his tank with a filter and heater and treated the water with Stress Coat and aquarium salt. At first he just sat at the bottom as though he was exhausted and couldn't possibly exert the energy needed to swim. I was worried sick...over a fish. I offered him several types of food this morning which he picked at once it floated to the bottom but didn't really seem interested. Throughout the day I have constantly been monitoring him in his "hospital" (I think my boyfriend is starting to think i'm nuts). He seems to have gained some energy and is now swimming around and even happily munched on some freeze dried blood worms I offered him. He is also rather fascinated by the thermometer...he hangs out around it and looks at it like "what is THIS in my tank?!"

I have big "Hope"s for this little guy. I hope he thrives and lives a long healthy life. I feel so proud trying to help him even if I am still learning and even if I have made mistakes.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Another closer picture of the little guy


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

Awwww, he is quite a sight indeed. He's super cute though~


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hope he pulls through for you. Clean warm water does wonders for them after being in those cold ammonia filled cups x.x
Are you soaking your freeze dried blood worms before feeding? Letting them swell in a cup of water before giving to the betta is best to avoid bloating complications.
He looks to be a marble so except to see some scale and color change over time.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope today I see alittle improvement in his fins and he seems to be eating a lot better.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Another view


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope today


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

*One spoiled rotten betta lives here*

Hope is showing some great tail fin growth since I first got him. He eats like a little piggy and shows a lot of energy. He now lives comfortably in a 5 gallon tank with a heater and filter.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Glad he's doing better!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope is showing some HUGE improvements in tail growth, beautiful coloring, and a very spunky little personality.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He's beautiful! What a nice recovery.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

WOW! That doesn't even look like the same betta! So glad he's doing well. :3


----------



## marmalade24601 (Sep 10, 2014)

aww thats so great, he is gourgous! well done for rescuing him! :3


----------



## Criollo Betta (Apr 6, 2015)

WOW! I gasped when I saw how much he improved!! God sure has wonderful plans for all of these bettas. <3 He helped me get through _my_ _anxiety_. Without Jesus, I couldn't have done it. I knew He had good plans for me."For I know the plans I have for you, says the LORD, plans to prosper you not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future." Jeremiah 29:11 <3 Praying for you!


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

He looks incredible! Great job nursing him back to health


----------

